# Preworkout tadalafil reduces cortisol



## JJB1 (Aug 5, 2014)

*This study shows that tadalafil use before exercise reduces the cortisol response from exercise. *


*
The phosphodiesterases type 5 inhibitor tadalafil reduces the activation of the hypothalamus-pituitary-adrenal axis in men during cycle ergometric exercise.
*
AuthorsDi Luigi L, et al. Show all Journal
Am J Physiol Endocrinol Metab. 2012 Apr 15;302(8):E972-8. doi: 10.1152/ajpendo.00573.2011. Epub 2012 Feb 7.
*
Abstract
*
Phosphodiesterase type 5 inhibitors may influence human physiology, health, and performance by also modulating endocrine pathways. We evaluated the effects of a 2-day tadalafil administration on adenohypophyseal and adrenal hormone adaptation to exercise in humans. Fourteen healthy males were included in a double-blind crossover trial. Each volunteer randomly received two tablets of placebo or tadalafil (20 mg/day with a 36-h interval) before a maximal exercise was performed. After a 2-wk washout, the volunteers were crossed over. Blood samples were collected at -30 and -15 min and immediately before exercise, immediately after, and during recovery (+15, +30, +60, and +90 min) for adrenocorticotropin (ACTH), β-endorphin, growth hormone (GH), prolactin, cortisol (C), corticosterone, dehydroepiandrosterone-sulfate (DHEAS), and cortisol binding globulin (CBG) assays. C-to-CBG (free cortisol index, FCI) and DHEAS-to-C ratios were calculated. Exercise intensity, perceived exertion rate, O₂ consumption, and CO₂ and blood lactate concentration were evaluated. ACTH, GH, C, corticosterone, and CBG absolute concentrations and/or areas under the curve (AUC) increased after exercise after both placebo and tadalafil. Exercise increased DHEAS only after placebo. *Compared with placebo, tadalafil administration reduced the ACTH, C, corticosterone, and FCI responses to exercise and was associated with higher β-endorphin AUC and DHEAS-to-C ratio during recovery, without influencing cardiorespiratory and performance parameters.* Tadalafil reduced the activation of the hypothalamus-pituitary-adrenal axis during exercise by probably influencing the brain's nitric oxide- and cGMP-mediated pathways. Further studies are necessary to confirm our results and to identify the involved mechanisms, possible health risks, and potential clinical uses.


----------



## mac10chap (Aug 5, 2014)

I take it PWO as well.  Gives a nice pump.


----------



## JJB1 (Aug 5, 2014)

mac10chap said:


> I take it PWO as well.  Gives a nice pump.


The pumps are amazing and it keeps your blood pressure in check.


----------



## JJB1 (Aug 6, 2014)

I now realize why I never get sore the day after training. The preworkout tadalafil reduces cortisol so I heal fast.


----------



## Swolen22 (Aug 10, 2014)

Interesting study


----------

